# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Angelo Rosetta

## Abigail

- TV Week has reported that producers are looking to upgrade newcomer Alexandra Park, who plays Geoff's new love interest Claudia to permanent status.

- Jodi Gordon has ruled out another posthumous appearance from Paul O'Brien, who is currently in Los Angeles. She said "Not unless he comes back from LA to play Jack's identical twin brother."

- Conrad Coleby has finished filming and is to depart onscreen in late May, with producers remaining tight lipped about his exit storyline.

- Jeremy Sims' character is to be named Gary and "unsettle many lives in the bay."

----------


## Abbie

:Sad:  I still dont want roman to leave

----------


## Perdita

Don't understand why they axed him, I hate this: the character has come to its end, it is up to scriptwriters to make them interesting and give them decent storylines. Guess we only say that about characters we like though, not about those we don't  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

It could be that Conrad wanted to leave, not that he was sacked  :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

That was not the impression I got from the announcement, but it could be, I suppose. Don't believe it though

----------


## Abbie

Many people do wish to leave even after short periods of time

----------


## devil13

With so many caracter depating i'm thinking of giving up watching Home & Away

----------


## Abigail

One of the most hated characters in Home and Away is set to return to the iconic soap in the coming weeks. Luke Jacobz is reprising his role as Angelo Rosetta, the police officer who shocked audiences by knocking off Jack Holden (Paul O'Brien), a fellow police officer in the 2008 season finale. He is set to return to conduct a special investigation, seemingly cleared of all murder charges and allowed back onto the police force to the dismay and ire of the rest of Summer Bay's residents, which has allowed Jacobz to embrace a new side to the nice guy role.

"For many years I've played likeable characters that never do anything wrong, so it's been great to walk into a room and have daggers thrown at you." Jacobz said "It's good playing a character that isn't liked. Everyone hates him and it's been great to play something new." His first stint in the bay, where he became romantically entangled with both Belle Taylor (Jess Tovey) and Charlie Buckton (Esther Anderson) was a testing ground and now Jacobz is set to stay in the bay for the forseeable future.

----------


## Abbie

I dont hate him, just shoked  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Is it conclusive now that he killed Jack? I guess if it was a bullet from his gun, it must have been him. I don't hate him either.  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

I still don't believe Angelo killed Jack. The walk through of the scene proved that there was someone else there because of the position of Angelo and Jack. The trajectory just wasn't right for Angelo to have shot Jack.

It was probably Tim or another of the developers.

----------


## Abbie

But I thought they said it was his bullet?

----------


## lizann

Former Home and Away star Luke Jacobz is returning to Summer Bay as police officer Angelo Rosetta, reports The Daily Telegraph.

The 28-year-old said that he is relishing the opportunity to return to his role as the most hated character in the soap's history. 

"For many years I've played the likeable characters that never do anything wrong, so it's been great to walk into a room and have daggers thrown at you," Jacobz said.

"It's good playing a character that isn't liked. Everyone hates him and it's been great to play something new."

Earlier this year, viewers were left stunned when Angelo fatally shot one of Summer Bay's favourite sons, fellow police officer Jack Holden (Paul O'Brien).

Jacobz, who previously starred on rural drama McLeod's Daughters, said that he would remain with Home and Away for the foreseeable future.

----------


## mariam2208

any word on joey's return or how they are gonna manage the charlie storyline??

----------


## Abigail

EXPOSING his privates at the ARIAs has not slowed Axle Whitehead's showbiz career - he has signed as a regular on Home And Away.

But the confessed naughty boy hasn't had to stretch too far - he's playing bad-boy rocker Liam Murphy in the soapie.

"It allows you to be a bit devilish and it has been good fun," the 28-year-old told TV editor Erin McWhirter.

"You have to find a balance between putting yourself into it and not being too cheeky. (My mum) has referred to me as cheeky and naughty, a risk taker. But I get myself out of trouble."

Whitehead says he draws from experiences of close friends to portray the drug addict rocker.

----------


## mariam2208

to the whole angelo bein innocent thing i think roman killed jack!!!
hence his mental blindness and nightmares!
a spoiler shows him saying i have got to tell the truth!!!

----------


## Perdita

Luke Jacobz has announced his departure from Home and Away after nearly three years in the role of Angelo Rosetta.

TV Week reports that the actor has already filmed his final scenes for the Summer Bay soap, though he is expected to remain on screen for a few more months.

Speaking to the magazine, Jacobz commented: "I've thoroughly enjoyed playing Angelo. I've worked with some amazing people - and, as they say, when one door closes, another door opens. 

"So I'm looking forward to what's next - here or abroad."

Reports claim that Jacobz is currently in talks for a role on the Seven Network's new drama series Wild Boys.

The star is also the host of the Australian version of The X Factor, though it is currently unclear whether the reality show is returning for a third series.

Jacobz first appeared in Home and Away as a guest star in July 2008, before being promoted to a series regular.

DS

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2011), homeawayjsk (01-03-2011), tammyy2j (28-02-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm sorry to hear Angelo's leaving.

----------

homeawayjsk (01-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Thats a shame he is vey hot

----------


## homeawayjsk

He is very good and I like him very much but I dont blame him for leaving.  His character has become quite stale during the last few months after he lost his police officer job and with his split from charlie which we havent exactly seen why it happened, there isnt anything that makes his role exciting.  Sad to see him go!!!

----------

elle101 (28-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Luke Jacobz has revealed that it was not his decision to leave the cast of Home and Away.

Last month, the actor announced that he had filmed his final scenes as Angelo Rosetta after nearly three years in Summer Bay.

In an interview with TV Week, Jacobz explained that show bosses made the decision to write out Angelo because they felt the character had nowhere else to go.

Jacobz commented: "When they said the character was leaving I was upset, because I love working on the show.

"It was really that the character had reached all the different goals that the show wanted him to, and it worked out really well with storylines having the River Boys come in so that Angelo could go."

He added: "Originally I was only supposed to be on the show for six months, so it wasn't a shock because I always knew at some stage my character would be going."

It was recently confirmed that Jacobz has signed up to reprise his role as host of the Australian X Factor later this year.

DS


* Surely it is in the hands of scriptwriters to make something out of a character, lazy excuse to say the character has nowhere else to go *

----------

homeawayjsk (29-03-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

> * Surely it is in the hands of scriptwriters to make something out of a character, lazy excuse to say the character has nowhere else to go *


Totally agree with you, Perdy.  I'm upset that Angelo was written out when Luke Jacobz didn't want to go.  Angelo is one of my favourite characters.  He hasn't had many good storylines recently, but that's down to the writers, as you say.  He should have stayed as a cop.

----------

homeawayjsk (29-03-2011), Perdita (28-03-2011)

----------


## lizann

So they write out Angelo and keep awful characters like Casey, Ruby, Elijah etc

----------

Abigail (01-04-2011), homeawayjsk (29-03-2011)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Whatsontv.co.uk* article. Luke Jacobz is returning to Summer Bay as Angelo Rosetta:


*EXCLUSIVE: Home and Away favourite Luke Jacobz returning to Summer Bay as Angelo Rosetta*

https://www.whatsontv.co.uk/news/exc...jacobz-611010/

What's On TV can exclusively reveal that Angelo Rosetta is returning to Home and Away after nearly a decade away... 

Home and Away has announced that the much-loved character Angelo Rosetta will be making an exciting comeback to the Australian soap in the coming months.

The news will thrill Home and Away fans, who haven’t seen beloved character Angelo on their screens since he departed Summer Bay back in June 2011.

Actor Luke Jacobz will be reprising the role that he played for three years after joining the soap in July 2008.

Fans of Home and Away will remember that Angelo was at the centre of some huge storylines during his time on the soap, including the horrific moment when he accidentally shot dead fellow police officer Jack Holden.

Angelo was famous for his role as Sergeant in Summer Bay’s Police Force and and for his rocky relationship with another Home and Away favourite, Charlie Buckton, played by Esther Anderson.

Home and Away exclusively told What’s On TV: “We’re thrilled to announce that Luke Jacobz has returned to Summer Bay.

“It’s been almost a decade since his character Angelo Rosetta left the Bay, and now he’s back on the police force with everything to prove.”

On reprising the role that he left back in 2011, actor Luke Jacobz said: “It’s been 10 years since I was last here so I’m really looking forward to meeting all the new cast and to see some old friends too.

“I’m so excited that my first scene back is with Ray Meagher who plays Alf Stewart! We all have so much to catch up on. The show has always delivered great Aussie drama and I’m thrilled to be part of the talented family once more.”

But after so long away from Summer Bay, what brings Angelo back to his old stomping ground?

Home and Away has revealed he will be back on screen soon, so it doesn’t seem like we will have to wait much longer to find out more.

*Watch Home and Away every weekday at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5*


And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away star Luke Jacobz confirms shock return for Angelo
He's been gone since 2011.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...jacobz-return/

----------

hward (16-02-2020), kaz21 (15-02-2020), Perdita (16-02-2020), tammyy2j (01-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of Luke Jacobz back filming H&A scenes at Palm Beach, as Angelo:


*Back on set! Luke Jacobz seen shooting Home And Away scenes as he reprises his role as police officer Angelo Rosetta after almost a decade*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-Rosetta.html

----------

hward (05-03-2020), kaz21 (04-03-2020), lizann (04-03-2020), Perdita (04-03-2020), tammyy2j (01-08-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope we get an update on Nicole

----------

kaz21 (02-08-2020), lizann (02-08-2020), Pantherboy (02-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (& it mentions that Angelo & Nicole have split...):

AUST PACE!


Fan favourite Angelo returns to Home & Away this week, but not in the way you'd expect
There's unfinished business where this copper is concerned.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mes-back-64877

Long-time Home And Away fans are in for a treat when a familiar face arrives back in town this week - but not everyone is welcoming.

While fixing a boat engine on the pier, Alf (Ray Meagher) is approached by a man he knows all too well.

Alf is momentarily taken aback by the man's sharp suit and assured manner, but there's no mistaking his identity: it's former cop Angelo Rosetta, who left Summer Bay nine long years ago.

The pair exchange pleasantries, but Angelo (Luke Jacobz) isn't in town to catch up.

He's investigating the discovery of Ross' (Justin Wozniak) body, which was found on the outskirts of town, and is on the hunt for the killer.

He asks where he can find Colby (Tim Franklin) and his sister Bella (Courtney Miller) ? it's urgent.

"Angelo's different this time around," Luke, 39, tells TV WEEK. "He's grown up a lot and isn't mucking around anymore.

"He's always loved being a cop, but when he had the run-in with the River Boys all those years ago, he hung up the badge. He and Nicole [Tessa James] split and he refocused on the force to become a detective.

"He doesn't want to make friends ? he's there simply to get his man."

Alf, still stunned by how Angelo has changed, suggests the police station as the best place to find Colby.

Angelo heads off to locate him?

A few hours later, after getting reacquainted with Summer Bay, the detective comes across Bella and recognises her from the police files as Ross' daughter.

He offers his condolences, promising he'll track down whoever was responsible and deliver justice to her family.

Before a stunned Bella can say anything, Angelo is gone, leaving the teen in a state of panic. How will they get out of this?

With a heads-up from his sister, Colby readies himself to meet Detective Rosetta. When he does he calmly relates the story that he, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) and Bella concocted the night before and answers all questions with ease.

But his stomach is churning?

"He has had a plan in motion in his head since he buried the body," Tim explains. "It's time to cover all his bases, get stories straight, alibis in line, and calm everyone down so he can deal with the investigation and make it go away."

How long can a guilty Colby fool the dogged detective ? if he manages to fool him at all?


And:

Home and Away reveals Angelo Rosetta's tense return storyline
Colby and Dean won't be pleased to see him back in town.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...urn-storyline/

----------


## GrrArgh

> Nowtolove.com.au article (& it mentions that Angelo & Nicole have split...):
> 
> AUST PACE!
> 
> 
> Fan favourite Angelo returns to Home & Away this week, but not in the way you'd expect
> There's unfinished business where this copper is concerned.
> 
> https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mes-back-64877
> ...


It's so stupid Angelo can still be a cop when he actually killed another cop (Jack) and then tried to cover it up. Pot calling the kettle black here.

----------

kaz21 (11-08-2020), lizann (11-08-2020), tammyy2j (13-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Angelo Rosetta gets two clues to Colby Thorne's guilt
Is he already suspicious?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-thorne-clues/

Home and Away spoilers follow from this week's Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has aired Angelo Rosetta's return scenes in Australia ? and he has already been faced with two potential clues to Colby Thorne's guilt.

Luke Jacobz has reprised his role as Angelo following a nine-year absence and has been thrown straight into the show's biggest unresolved storyline.

Thursday's episodes on Channel 7 (August 13) saw Angelo reappear in Summer Bay, now back in the police force and working as a detective.

Angelo reintroduced himself to Alf Stewart but wasted no time before focusing on the job at hand, trying to track down Bella Nixon and Colby.

Following the discovery of Ross Nixon's body, which was buried in some bushland, Angelo has come to the Bay to oversee the murder investigation.

His arrival left Bella spooked, as she wondered how Colby would cope under this close scrutiny.

When Angelo finally came face-to-face with Colby, he revealed that he'd already spoken to Colby's ex-wife Chelsea Campbell (who left the show last year) about Ross.

Although Chelsea hadn't revealed her knowledge of Colby's secret, she had shared recollections of the day that Ross disappeared ? describing it as the end of her marriage.

Viewers know Chelsea's comment is a hint over how she could never forgive Colby for murdering his abusive stepfather, but has Angelo realised this?

Meanwhile, Angelo also informed Colby that he and Dean Thompson would be expected at the police station the following morning for formal interviews. As the last people to see Ross alive, the pair are crucial witnesses.

Colby complained that he wouldn't be able to share accurate recollections 18 months on, but Angelo found this strange and immediately questioned how Colby could ever forget the day that his wife, sister and friend were all kidnapped by Ross.

With two suspicious signs already pointing to the truth, is Angelo already on the right track and suspecting Colby?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in September.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

> It's so stupid Angelo can still be a cop when he actually killed another cop (Jack) and then tried to cover it up. Pot calling the kettle black here.


We saw Angelo's first episode back last night in Aust. There was no mention of how/why he came to be back on the force (& as a detective). When he first sees Alf & shows him his badge, Alf just says "So, I see they let you back on the force" & then it's straight down to business re Angelo looking for Colby. Hopefully we will get more details later on....


This is a Digital Spy article, for those wanting some more background on Angelo etc:


Home and Away ? who is Angelo Rosetta and why is he back?
Luke Jacobz has made a return to the role.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...a-luke-jacobz/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away is welcoming back a face from the past, as Luke Jacobz reprises his role as Angelo Rosetta.

Angelo ? who was last seen on screen in 2011 ? is returning to Summer Bay as part of the Ross Nixon murder investigation, after the body of Colby Thorne's abusive stepfather was found buried in some bushland.

Here's a quick refresher on all things Angelo and what we know about his return so far.

Who is Home and Away's Angelo Rosetta?

Luke Jacobz played the role of Angelo on Home and Away for a three-year stint, joining Summer Bay in 2008 and bowing out in 2011. The actor had previously appeared in other Aussie shows like Heartbreak High and McLeod's Daughters.

Confident and outgoing, Angelo joined the local police station as a temporary replacement for Jack Holden, who was taking time off while his wife Martha was ill.

Angelo's early storylines included some romantic chemistry with police colleague Charlie Buckton and an affair with Belle Taylor, who was in a relationship with Aden Jefferies at the time.

Angelo's time in the Bay took a dramatic turn shortly after his relationship with Belle turned sour. When Belle was attacked and Angelo became a suspect, he struck a dodgy deal with developer Tim Coleman in a bid to restore his reputation.

In return for Tim clearing his name over Belle's attack, Angelo helped to sabotage an investigation into the development site that Tim was overseeing. Amid suspicions that the land used for the site contained toxic waste, Angelo switched some soil samples to get the investigation dropped.

Angelo's corrupt connection to Tim later aroused the suspicions of Jack Holden. When Jack followed Angelo to the development site one day, a shot was fired in Angelo's direction. Angelo retaliated by firing his own gun, but in a tragic twist, Jack was caught in the crossfire and took a bullet.

Jack died from his injury and Angelo took another shift to the dark side by trying to cover up his involvement. However, Charlie ? who by this point, had become romantically involved with Angelo ? became suspicious and started to compile evidence against him.

Angelo couldn't keep his guilt under wraps for too long and ended up making a full confession at Jack's funeral after his lies caught up with him, which led to his arrest and departure from the Bay.

Months later, Angelo made a surprise return as charges against him had been dropped, much to the shock of the Summer Bay locals. Angelo was brought back as part of a major investigation into international people smuggling, but he received a frosty reception from Jack's loved ones.

Angelo's former love interest Charlie also gave him a hard time, although the pair later reunited.

The second major story arc for Angelo saw him investigating the people smuggling which had implicated Summer Bay. He made a breakthrough in the case by discovering that Jack's cousin Hugo Austin was heavily involved.

Angelo ended up striking a deal with Hugo, allowing him to fake his death and go into witness protection in exchange for providing information. After the successful resolution of the case, Angelo was promoted to station sergeant. However, his relationship with Charlie didn't last and they eventually decided to just be friends.

Angelo's time in the police force later came to an abrupt end when Hugo broke witness protection rules by resuming contact with Martha, who he'd fallen for following Jack's death.

Angelo tracked the pair down when they were in hiding together, but let them get away rather than bringing Hugo back into custody. He claimed to have been overpowered by Hugo in the moment, but had to resign from the police force when his superiors realised that he was lying.

Why did Angelo Rosetta leave Home and Away?

Angelo's later storylines in the show saw him set up his own restaurant and begin a relationship with Nicole Franklin. He also clashed with the River Boys after Brax, Heath and Casey Braxton moved to the Bay.

In 2011, Luke announced that he was leaving the show and it wasn't his decision to bow out.

Luke told TV Week at the time: "When they said the character was leaving I was upset, because I love working on the show.

"It was really that the character had reached all the different goals that the show wanted him to, and it worked out really well with storylines having the River Boys come in so that Angelo could go.

"Originally I was only supposed to be on the show for six months, so it wasn't a shock because I always knew at some stage my character would be going."

Angelo's final scenes saw him leave the Bay with Nicole and her baby son George. In real life, Luke concentrated on his career as a TV presenter, including fronting the Aussie version of The X Factor.

Why is Angelo Rosetta back in the Bay?

Now back in the police force and promoted to a detective, Angelo is returning to our screens to oversee the Ross Nixon murder investigation.

This will undoubtedly put him at odds with fellow cop Colby Thorne, who's trying to keep himself out of trouble after killing Ross in February 2019.

Luke Jacobz recently told TV Tonight: "He's got a lot of hunches, some things that he thinks he can follow up. But unfortunately a group of people try to put Angelo off the scent.

"Some of them try to protect each other, so it's not an open and shut case for Angelo. They don't make his job easy at all."

Home and Away bosses have also cast former Revenge actress Annabelle Stephenson as Angelo's wife Taylor.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Angelo Rosetta finds new target in Ross Nixon murder investigation
Will Dean crack under the pressure?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...dean-thompson/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Monday's Australian episode, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Angelo Rosetta has decided to focus on Dean Thompson as he desperately searches for proof in the Ross Nixon murder investigation.

Angelo (Luke Jacobz) has been searching for answers over Ross' murder for several weeks now, but has struggled to move forward due to Colby, Dean, Willow and Bella's strict pact of silence.

Monday's episode in Australia (October 5) saw Angelo change tactics after getting nowhere with his enquiries so far.

Angelo decided that it was worth spending some time convincing Dean (Patrick O'Connor) to help with the investigation, after realising that he was likely to be protecting Colby's dark secrets.

When Angelo spoke to Alf Stewart and John Palmer about Dean's history with his Mangrove River friends, Alf refused to give any information away. John, however, happily gossiped about the strong bonds of friendship between Dean and the others.

Angelo was also later intrigued when he saw Dean spending time with his young son Jai, who'd just spent the night in hospital after being diagnosed with a middle ear infection.

Confronting Dean while he was at work at the board shop, Angelo demanded a quiet word. For the first time, Angelo then spoke openly about his belief that Colby was Ross' killer.

Angelo now wants to offer Dean a deal ? leniency when it comes to his role in the cover-up, as long as he helps to bring Colby to justice.

The no-nonsense detective pointed out that this would help Dean in the long-run, allowing him to be around to watch Jai grow up. But will Dean be tempted enough to take the offer and betray Colby?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 at the end of the month.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home & Away's Angelo prepares to spring a trap for Colby in tense scenes this week
The Summer Bay local is about to make a startling discovery.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...lo-colby-65626

Nothing will stop Angelo from bringing a killer to justice ? but what if the man you suspect is also sleeping with your wife?

This week, his vow for justice becomes a personal vendetta when he makes a startling discovery.

In Home and Away, Angelo (Luke Jacobz) continues to mull over his latest interactions with wife Taylor (Annabelle Stephenson), who seems to know more about the case than she should. Not only that, but she defends Colby (Tim Franklin) at every turn.

Until now, Angelo believed the pair barely knew each other? but perhaps he was wrong.

At the police station, the detective clocks the pair in an awkward exchange and resolves to find out the truth. When Taylor isn't watching, he checks her call history ? but all calls and messages have been deleted, further confirming his suspicions.

Angelo delves further and uses police resources to uncover her previous calls ? one of which appears numerous times.

To his shock, the call comes from within the police station ? and Colby answers!

Devastated by his wife's betrayal, Angelo puts a plan into motion. He hopes it will expose the couple's affair, and put Colby behind bars? Is this the beginning of the end?

Later that day, Angelo tells Taylor he has a witness who will confirm Colby is Ross' (Justin Wozniak) killer. She instantly falls for his ruse and races off to find Colby.

Angelo proceeds to follow the pair and catches them kissing on camera.

But his mind games aren't finished yet. The following morning, Angelo surprises Taylor with a necklace ? it's an apology gift for being so occupied with the case.

For a moment, Taylor questions where his generosity has sprung from, but chooses to accept the kind gesture.Unbeknown to her however, the necklace is fitted with a listening device ? Angelo has just set a trap that could bring them both down.

Will they fall for it?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...air-discovery/

----------

